# FTP - Default CHMOD



## dave_ (23. April 2003)

Wenn ich auf meinen ftp eine datei hochlade bekommt sie standardmäßig chmod 7, oder halt irgendetwas womti ich nichts anfangen kann.

wie kann ich einstellen das zB standard chmod 664 ist?


----------



## JanDelay (12. Mai 2003)

müsstest du im ftp server einstellen können...

wenn du mir verrätst welcher das ist und unter was der läuft kann 
ich dir vielleicht weiterhelfen

mfg

JanDelay


----------

